# Inyeccion neumatica de piezas de aluminio.



## transistonio (Ago 19, 2007)

hola amigos no se si estaré en el foro adecuado,

les cuento que necesito aprender, como fabricar piezas de aluminio, por ahi me dijeron que  habria que hacerlo mediante inyeccion  con aire a presion en un molde, es decir fundir el metal y basearlo  en un molde mediante aire a presion para que las piezas salgan  con la superficie  fina, por eso les pido a ustedes  si saben de algún foro  de este campo (metalurgia) me ayuden o pasenme alguna dirección electronica de estos foros, pues yo ya busque y no obtuve resultados positivos..

yo soy estudiante de electronica industrial y necesito aprender sobre este campo de la metalurgia, por eso les pido ayuda, tengo presente que este es un foro puramente de electronica pero pido su comprensión, solo necesito algunas direcciones electrónicas o la dirección de algún foro de metalurgia donde se discutan estos temas.

atte.transistonio


----------



## El nombre (Ago 19, 2007)

Para que salgan las paredes lisas (sin burbujas de aire) ves vibrando la pieza mientras echas el fundido en el molde. Viene a ocurrir algo parecido al hormigón. La poca humedad que quede en el molde, incluso la del mismo aire, te produce esos huecos que debilitan y afean la pieza. 
Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 20, 2007)

tambien puedes preguntar por aqui que estan bastate liados con eso de fundir con hidrogenos y otras paranoias. tambien revisa la pagina web.

http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/foros/index.php

Hay otro sistema mediante centrifugado, se tira el metal fundido en el molde y luego se pone en una centrifuga que literalmente pega el metal a las paredes y expulsa el aire.

Este aparato se utiliza en joyeria .


----------



## transistonio (Ago 20, 2007)

Gracias todos ustedes amigos por el tiempo y la ayuda, cual  metodo entonces me recomiendan si  tenemos en cuenta lo presente: 

Les comento que  lo que quiero hacer es fabricar unas Piezas de aluminio con aletas, para utilizarlas como  disipadores de calor. Me explico: tengo unos circuitos electronicos y que contienen transistores depotencia, y estos mismos tansistores producen calor considerablemente alto, lo cual es normal, y quiero fabricar estos disipadores de aluminio justamente para  colcarlos junto alos transistores y  mi circuito pueda funcionar adecuadamente.

cabe resaltar que es necesario fabricar  yo mismo las piezas porque las necesito  que sean de unas medidas especificas, ya que no se encuentran en el mercado estas piezas alas medidas que yo necesito. Es decir que el mismo chasis sea de aluminio.

ah, tambien deberos tener en cuenta que las piezas son relativamente grandes. ahi les mando un afigura para un mejor entendimiento,con la esperanza de sguri consiguiendo ayuda me despido atentamente.

Transistonio.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 21, 2007)

Puedes utilizar tambien cobre, es un magnifico conductor de calor.


Si tomas dos varillas, una de cobre y otra de aluminio y los calientas a la misma temperatura.

Mientras que el de cobre esta completamente caliente, el aluminio solo esta caliente a la mitat, por tanto el trozo que no se calienta no disipa y no sirve para nada.

Por eso algunos disipadores sobretodo los de AMD tienen incrustado en si interior una barra de cobre y el exterior es de aluminio.


Como incrustar dos piezas, casi que queden soldadas. Pues muy facil la pieza hembra se calienta al maximo para que dilate y el macho se enfria al maximo que se pueda para que se retraiga. A temperatura normal uno enchoge y el otro se expande.


Los disipadores no necesitan un buen acabado superficial en las aletas, todo lo contrario mejoran el rendimiento porque aumenta la superficie de contacto.
Pero donde reposan los transistores deben estar perfectamente rectificadas para un buen contacto transistor/disipador y utilizar pasta disipadora.



A se me olvidaba recuerda que los gases del aluminio son nocivos toma las precauciones necesarias.


----------



## transistonio (Ago 22, 2007)

*tio pepe*,muy interesantes tus comentarios, aunque no me quedo muy claro eso de juntar dos  metales diferentes como el cobre y el aluminio,cual seria la finalidad.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 22, 2007)

Me voy a meter con tiopepe123 Jojojo

Usa plata ya que es el mejor conductor que hay. Uissss que caro resultarían ¿nooo?
(usar el oro queda descartado como segunda opción)
Usa cobre ya que es mejor que el aluminio. Uiiii ¿ es restable la diferencia con el alumínio? ya lo creo ganas en peso.

AL mejor opción calidad-precio-peso es el aluminio:  poco peso y buen precio por la poca diferencia en la conductividad térmica que tiene comparada con el cobre.

¿Venden equipos al peso?

Saludos

Joer. A estas horas tengo que tener prohibido escribir.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 23, 2007)

Para El hombre: cuando tengas que disipar mucha potencia en un lugar reducido como una CPU AMD ya me comentaras. Acuerdate hace unos 4 años que si el disipador no era de nucle o de cobre fulminabas tu ATHLON XP

El peso, hombre eso depende, te molesta mucho que tu PC pese un poquito mas, si ya se que duermes con el en la cama abrazadito con la escusa que no entren virus.

Tampoco es que sea muy caro el cobre ni tampoco pesa tantisimo, yo tengo unas placas de 1m^2 1 2-3mm y deben pesar unos 2 kg.



Para transistonio

Imagina que compras un disipador muy grande de aluminio y en el medio atornillas un transistor. Veras que en las cercanias del transistor el disipador esta caliente pero en los extremos esta frio. Toda la zona fria no disipa y no sirve para nada y eso es debido a la resistencia termica.

El cobre al ser mejor conductor reparte mejor el calor y por tanto puede disipar mas al tener mas superficie de contacto con el aire. Es un tema de eficiencia


Uno de cobre de CPU que pille el nucleo era de cobre formado por un taco de cobre. Y alrededor de la columna de coble salian las aletas.


Como no conozco lo que debe disipar pues yo comento todos los puntos para que pueda elegir que hacer.

Puedes comprar plancha de  cobre gorda y mecanizarla/doblarla para construirte un disipador.
Puedes soldarla con soldadura fuerte como la utilizada para las acometidas de gas, soldadura plata-cobre + decapante.




http://personales.ya.com/lcardaba/articles/heatsinks/heatsinks.htm


----------



## El nombre (Ago 26, 2007)

Tiopepe no te pongas así! 

Si calculas, como se tiene que calcular, un disipador me parece que no tienes esos problemas. El disipador funciona perfectamente y calienta homogéneamente manteniendo la temperatura calculada (te lo puede demostrar cualquiera, me atrevería incluso yo). 
Sin calcular pasa lo que pasa: atornillas el transistor en un disipador que no le pertenece y (Yo lo llamo chapuza)

Lo del peso... (parece que solo conoces las placas del PC) A mayor peso mejor funcionan los mecanismos de anclaje y en caso de un golpe accidental el movimiento de masas... (Joer para esto hay que usar cálculos y no hay mucha labor) a mayor masa mayor esfuerzo.

Otra cosa que comentas es soldar el disipador... (Diossssss que...) 

¿NO TIENES EN CUENTA LA DILATACIÓN?

Hay razonamientos que parecen buenos y al no tener en cuenta pequeños e insignificantes procesos que suceden, a la larga el quipo romperá.

¿¿La eficiencia en un PC?? Diría que no existe. Cuando trabajas en industrial, en potencias "guapas" Ves la eficiencia.

Te voy a poner un ejemplo: Diseña el disipador de un Variador de velocidad (Inverter) de 50KW a ver que pasa con el cobre.

Saludos

PD recuerda que cuanto más lisa es la pieza en contacto con el componente mejor es la transferencia (hay componentes que la cagan en este sentido) El cobre es más liso que el aluminio al pulirlo. 
Por este lado igual me convences. Inténtalo!


----------



## transistonio (Ago 26, 2007)

Bueno amigos, aqui les tengo una imagen del tipo de  carcaza de aluminio que quisera fabricar, para que tengasn una mejor idea aca les va  el dibujo.

Ahhhhh y recuerden,cual metodo debo usar y si tuvieran información al respecto   les aradeceria  me la puedan pasar..  gracias

atte transistonio


----------

